# Peterson Field Guide fails me ...



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I haven't been able to identify this pretty little sparrow-like guy. Anyone?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey Wolfwood..... 

I believe this is a Grenadier Weaver hen... Here is a link I found... you can check the Figure 2, in the middle page....

Or at least that my guess.....

http://www.finchsociety.org/cfa/weaver/weaver.htm


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanx, Jenn. I'd _LOVE_ it if we had Weavers in NH but, alas, it's not to be. We did see them in Africa, though and I do have lots of pix of them .... sat and watched them for HOURS!!! Does that count?

<I guess I didn't mention that this guy was in my frontyard ... in NH .... this morning>


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Thanx, Jenn. I'd _LOVE_ it if we had Weavers in NH but, alas, it's not to be. We did see them in Africa, though and I do have lots of pix of them .... sat and watched them for HOURS!!! Does that count?
> 
> <I guess I didn't mention that this guy was in my frontyard ... in NH .... this morning>




LOL...well I gave it a shot!...LOL....LOL... hmmm.. can't wait to see what it is now!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sure LOOKS just like the sparrows who visit my feeder on my balcony!! Then, again, I'm in AZ and you are waaay up in the cold country...

Of course, I don't WHAT KIND of sparrows visit me. Yours sure is a cutie tho!

Hope you find an answer...mmmm, maybe I will e-mail my friend Paul who is a mega bird watcher!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I may be wrong... But i am pretty sure it is a young Male Dickcissel, just coming into Adult Color. Dave (only thing even close!)


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> I may be wrong... But i am pretty sure it is a young Male Dickcissel, just coming into Adult Color. Dave (only thing even close!)


Dave, I thought so, too .... maybe  .... from the Peterson photo anyway, although I'd never heard of one (and I've been birding for lots of years). But then, I've never seen this bird before, either. They aren't supposed to be anywhere near us, though.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

How about Meadowlark?

Right shape, upperside coloration and beak

John


----------



## Bird Nut (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Peterson Field Guide fails me..*

It looks like a Savannah Sparrow to me.
Paul


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

John_D said:


> How about Meadowlark?
> 
> Right shape, upperside coloration and beak
> 
> John


Nope - not a Meadowlark. We have them, too


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Thank you Paul, for your input!*

Y'know, I bet that bird, IF he knew about this thread and the posts, would be laughing his beak off!!

Na na na, I KNOW what I am and YOU don't! (hint: I'm just a little bird and my name is Henry! Or is that Henrietta?!) 

I trust Paul's judgement. 

I KNOW, Wolfwood, contact Cornell Lab of Ornithology! Bet they could end the controversy!! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Bird Nut, i think you hit it on the head!!! Dave


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhh...NO DOUBT he was laughing at me!! Just look at his face!! Even checking over his shoulder to see if I figured it out yet!!

The Savannah Sparrow is close - VERY close - and I understand that a single photo is just THAT particular specimen....but I haven't seen a photo of a Savannah Sparrow with _that_ much or that bright a yellow eye stripe. That is sooooo pronounced that I was sure it would be the key feature. And it is ... but it's serving as the key that disqualifies everything I find that it MIGHT be. 

*Shi*, I'll likely send the photos to Cornell and/or Audubon tomorrow if I can't figure it out tonight.

btw - *Paul* - I LOVE LOVE LOVE you SmugMug birding site!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

LUCKYT said:


> Mr. Squeeks i think you hit it on the head!!! Dave


Shi wouldn't do that!!!! Hit a bird on the head? NEVER!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry Wolf wood, hit the wrong person on the Head! Change Made! LOL! Dave


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Shi wouldn't do that!!!! Hit a bird on the head? NEVER!




ooooh! Missed that! Thanks Wolfwood! 

DAVE, for shame...of course I wouldn't!  EEEK! Just read your latest post, Dave...PAUL WOULDN'T EITHER!! LOL..you jist gettin' in deeper there! ROFL

Can't wait to see what Cornell will say. I HOPE they will have an answer! If anyone can - positively - they should be able to!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Bird Nut (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Peterson Field Guide fails me..*

A very good book to have for identifying the LBJ's (little brown jobs) is the Sparrows of the United States & Canada by David Beadle & James Rising. There are 19 photos showing various color patterns of the Savannah Sparrow. Photos 30.4, 30.15, - 30.18 convinced me that it is a Savannah. If it ends up being something else it wouldn't be the first time I was fooled by a LBJ!

I'm glad you enjoyed my photos.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep! that is all it could be Paul. Dave


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks so much! Sounds like a great resource! 

I have absolutely NO DOUBT that those LBJs sit on the trees, at the feeders, in the grass, by their nests and LAUGH!! The single photo I see on the Cornell site looks more like my friend than any other photo I've seen! I'm pretty much ready to call it a Savannah Sparrow ... and then let someone else prove otherwise!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeeee Haaaaw!!

WAY to go, Paul!! I just LOVE my "gurus" : birds (Paul), photography (Cindy), computer/TV (former co-worker Larry)...

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------

